# yorkie for adoption



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Dear Friends 

6 months old Yorkie boy is available for adoption immediately. He was given up by his first owner. Then, he was again given up by his second owner after only 1day. If you are interested in adopting him or if you know someone who is interested in, please email me. 


As always, serious enquiry only. 

Thanks for your attention 
YUMI 
Organizer 
THE NEW YORK CITY MALTESE MEETUP GROUP 
THE NEW YORK CITY MALTESE MEETUP GROUP (New York, NY) - Meetup.com 


---------- Forwarded message ---------- 


Hi Yumi, 
Oliver is a 6 months old pure-breed, AKC Registered, Yorkie. He?s up-to-date with shots, house-trained/crate-trained. He weights a little less than 4lbs as of now, very quiet yet very playful. 



His owner works long hours and can?t give him the attention he deserves. My bird-brained friend (ex-friend now) adopted him yesterday and after one night decided it?s too much work, physically and emotionally, to keep him. I would have adopted him myself but I?m single and I already have a 1yr old Maltese. 

He has all the paper-work. It seems like his owner purchased him from the pet store Pets on Lex (Upper East Side). I?m assuming he was an expensive puppy. One thing though- his owner got him checked on Saturday and was told that he has a slight case of kennel Cough. It?s nothing serious; he?s on antibiotics since he?s a puppy ( generally they don?t prescribe meds for kennel cough) & recovering well. 

The adoption fee is $300- to cover his medicals and food. He comes with a crate, his food bowls, some food supply, his meds & toys. 
This time though I want to make VERY sure he?s well taken care of. I?m looking for an experienced and a very responsible person for him.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I pray he finds a forever home worthy of him. Soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaawww, poor little guy...off to a bumpy start. Am I reading right that he is currently being screened by a rescue group? If not, I suggest seeing if someone active in rescue adoptions can help screen potential new homes, they are usually pretty good at weeding through to find the right people. A puppy should go pretty fast


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

PS: Maybe cross post this on the yorkietalk.com forum with a picture...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If this is a private 'adoption' I think it is violation of Sm rules. if he is in a rescue, it is ok. 
I hope he finds a great home!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought you were allowed to post rescues here, am I wrong?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If this is a private 'adoption' I think it is violation of Sm rules. if he is in a rescue, it should be ok.
> I hope he finds a great home!!


im sorry if it is a private adoption , i really dont know , im in nyc maltese group and i get these emails and i decided to post it here .. maybe i did wrong?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I thought you were allowed to post rescues here, am I wrong?


It's not a "direct" sale so it should be okay. I don't think it's any different than most of the puppy available threads we have.

The existing rules are hard to interpret, though. Maybe run it past Yung?

I can post it over on Yorkie Talk if you like.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> I thought you were allowed to post rescues here, am I wrong?


sorry, I thought it was a post about a re-home, not a rescue, based on this info

_His owner works long hours and can?t give him the attention he deserves. My bird-brained friend (ex-friend now) adopted him yesterday and after one night decided it?s too much work, physically and emotionally, to keep him. I would have adopted him myself but I?m single and I already have a 1yr old Maltese_. 

Sorry I said anything!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yung can delete it if he wants i just wanted to give anyone that might be interested the heads up


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

see what happens if we get too restrictive ? If we accept that available puppies and retirees are posted, we have to accept that kind of post too. I personally don't see anything wrong with re-homing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> see what happens if we get too restrictive ? If we accept that available puppies and retirees are posted, we have to accept that kind of post too. I personally don't see anything wrong with re-homing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

This little boy has been placed. 

-----------
"
Dear Friends

Oliver, the Yorkie puppy, was adopted last night. Here is some info. of Oliver's new home,

_"Oliver is now with his new mom Ms. Brooks who works as a social worker at a hospital in Bronx. She has a young son who goes to high school. He comes home every day by 3pm so Oliver will not be left alone for long hours. Additionally, Ms. Brooks has a flexible schedule that will allow her to work from home for the next few weeks, until Oliver is settled in. She has had pest in the past but presently it’s just Oliver. I was so relieved to find someone who’s mature and responsible and knows how to take care of a small puppy."_

Thank you for those who have shown support."


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> This little boy has been placed.
> 
> -----------
> "
> ...


oh that is wonderful! Hopefully that will be his forever home :chili:


----------

